# Ardas



## sachbol (Aug 5, 2011)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa Waheguruji ki Fateh,
Sadh Sangatji in Ardas we start with "Pratham Bhagauti simarke...."
What is proper meaning of Sri Bhagauti ? Is it Maa Durga ? If yes then if I have jagrata of 
Durga Maa in my house there must be no objection! Please clear my doubt.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 5, 2011)

*PRITHAM BHAGAUTI SIMAR KE - GIANI SANT SINGH JI MASKEEN:*

*LINK*: http://youtu.be/58z-DqFw50M​


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 5, 2011)

More info discussed here
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/28509-ardas-in-sikhism.html

and here http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/25505-further-action-one-who-have-changed.html

Our only God is Akaal Purakh so maa durga is not considered to be a goddess or any different to any other human being.


----------

